# 2021 Majek M2 Illusion



## Capt. Russell O'Riley (Aug 10, 2016)

2021 Majek M2 Illusion with your choice of Yamaha Motors. This boat is priced at $69,653 with a 200 Yamaha SHO but we can rig it with anything from a 175 to a 250.
2021 Coastline Custom Black Anodized Aluminum Trailer

This is one of very few Majek Boats that are currently available and features:
Dual Livewells with Pro Air
Dual Helm Captains Chairs with Llebroc Custom Upholstery
Dual Footrest 
Powder Coated Aluminum
Tall Grab Rail
Hydraulic Jackplate
Hydraulic Steering
Under Gunnel Rod Holders

For more information give Russell or Chris a call at (361)994-0317.


----------

